# Where can I find a generic EULA?



## diablo75 (Sep 7, 2006)

I'm sure this question has come up before, but I don't hang out in development forums often... A friend of mine has been working on a piece of software for me just for fun and we're close to releasing it to the public. The software deals with remote desktop assistance, and is basically just a launcher for TightVNC, Skype, and a built-in e-mail app that will send me e-mail from that little program. My goal is to virtualize my in-home tech services.

I need a disclaimer of some kind that waives me of liability in the event something goes wrong and they want to try and blame it on me. Where's a good place to look? How much of a disclaimer is necessary. Does it really need to be pages and pages long? And do I really need a lawyer to write one for me?


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

You can start by looking here.

-- Tom


----------

